# How About A Weapons Light Forum ??



## Bill T (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm a shooter, and have been one for many decades. One area that is getting a lot of attention in the gun industry these days, with self defense becoming a more concerned issue, is weapon illumination. These lights run the gamut in quality and price. It would be good to get shared opinions on this all important topic from the many knowledgeable members here. There are literally hundreds of these type of lights available. Some good, others not so good. Many are horrifically overpriced for what they offer. Some offer great value for the money. I would like to hear what other members think about this. Comments??


----------



## Bill Idaho (Sep 18, 2016)

24 years as a patrol deputy and SWAT sniper. You want as much light as you can afford. There is no such thing as what some cal "back-splash", or too much light. The el-cheapo lights are NOT "just as good", but that being said, there are a few that are way over-priced, and you are simply paying for the name.
The last few years I ran an Inforce WMLX on my rifle, and a Streamlight TLR-1 on my Glock. I liked both.


----------

